# Écran noir première configuration Windows 10 via Boot Camp



## mcfly404 (24 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Je vais essayer d'exposer mon problème avec mes mots, je souhaites installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook Air 2018 (A1932).
J'ai téléchargé l'ISO en 64-bit sur le site de Microsoft (Win10_1909_French_x64.iso), lancé l'assistant Boot Camp, créé une partition de 110Go puis j'ai laissé faire la suite.

Le Mac redémarre une première fois depuis l'assistant Boot Camp, premier logo Windows qui apparait, je choisis la langue et la version de Windows puis des fichiers et des mises à jour s'installes.

Le Mac redémarre une deuxième fois et revient sur le logo Windows puis l'écran devient noir, a ce moment là je peux faire apparaitre le curseur et au bout de 2 secondes il disparait. Lorsque je bouge à nouveau le curseur il part toujours du milieu même si je l'ai déplacer dans un coin.

Je pense qu'a ce stade de l'installation de Windows je devrais me trouver sur les premiers paramétrages de l'OS de du compte utilisateur mais à la place un bel écran noir.

Le seul moyen d'en sortir est de forcer l'arrêt.
Comme le montre la vidéo ci dessous, quand je démarre de nouveau le mac en enfonçant la touche option, je choisis le disque Windows et je reviens sur le même problème.






Le problème apparaît câble d'alimentation branché ou non.
Ma config si ça peut aider :

macOS Catalina 10.15.3 (19D75)
MacBook Air (Retina, 13-inch, 2018)
Processeur 1,6 GHz Intel Core i5 double coeur
Mémoire 8Go 2133 MHz LPDDR3
Graphisme Intel UHD Graphics 617 1536 Mo


----------



## RubenF (24 Mars 2020)

Et au moment ou l’écran est noir, peu importe le temps d’attente ça ne bouge pas ? Tu as essayé de reprendre la manipulation de 0 ?


----------



## mcfly404 (24 Mars 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Et au moment ou l’écran est noir, peu importe le temps d’attente ça ne bouge pas ? Tu as essayé de reprendre la manipulation de 0 ?



En effet je suis resté jusqu’à une heure, sans aucun résultat. 
J’ai réinstallé complément macOS refait plusieurs fois la manip mais rien n’y fait je bloque toujours sur cette écran noir.


----------



## RubenF (24 Mars 2020)

Je viens de voir un truc sur StackExchange, mais est-ce que tu peux booter, Quand tu es sur l’écran noir mettre le chargeur et le débrancher, est-ce que la luminosité change ? Pour savoir si le Mac freeze vraiment ou si il est en train d’essayer de charger quelque chose.


----------



## mcfly404 (25 Mars 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Je viens de voir un truc sur StackExchange, mais est-ce que tu peux booter, Quand tu es sur l’écran noir mettre le chargeur et le débrancher, est-ce que la luminosité change ? Pour savoir si le Mac freeze vraiment ou si il est en train d’essayer de charger quelque chose.



Brancher ou débrancher le chargeur au moment de l’écran noir de change rien, ça reste noir. 
En revanche le curseur (avec icône de sablier parfois) apparaît si je le déplace et disparaît tout de suite après.


----------



## RubenF (25 Mars 2020)

J’ai l’impression que c’est un soucis graphique mais Tu as un chip intégré. Je vais me pencher sur la question aujourd’hui.


----------



## Cyssoue (3 Avril 2020)

mcfly404 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais essayer d'exposer mon problème avec mes mots, je souhaites installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook Air 2018 (A1932).
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyssoue (4 Avril 2020)

Hello Quelqu’un a t’il trouvé une solution s’il vous plaît ?


----------

